# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Tique ?

## Chensy&Co

Alors, je trouve ma question très bête mais je la pose quand même : il y a comme des points noirs autour du fourreau de mon chien castré (2 ou 3 de chaque côté). Je me demande si ce sont des tiques ? Ou est-ce normal et présent chez tous les chiens ? 

Je demande parce que chez ma siamoise, il m'est arrivé de confondre ses mamelles (qui sont donc des sortes de petits trucs blancs puisqu'elle est stérilisée) avec des parasites !

Un peu idiote comme question je sais mais bon, une fois que j'ai une question en tête, je pense qu'à ça  ::

----------


## didou752

Ca peut être des mamelles, mais tu pourrais nous mettre une photo pour être sur que l'on parle bien de la même chose?

----------


## Chensy&Co

Tétons ou mamelons plutôt chez un mâle, non ? Et oui, je crois que c'est ça ! Il me semble avoir déjà confondu avec des tiques, mais je voulais m'assurer que ce sont bien des tétons/mamelons.

----------


## mofo

si ce sont des tiques tu dois voir les pattes à l'endroit où elle est plantée, mais avec ses photos on ne voit pas très bien

----------


## Chensy&Co

Justement, j'en ai déjà retiré beaucoup des tiques et là, je n'arrive pas à voir de pattes. De toute façon, si cela grossit... mais je ne crois pas, je dirais plutôt un téton un peu plus gros que les autres.

----------


## jenny02

Regarde bien si c'est des tiques tu vois les pattes qui bougent... c'est immonde les tiques... ::

----------


## borneo

Si c'est symétrique, c'est des tétons. Les tiques ne se fixent pas symétriquement.

----------


## lili2000

Les tétons ne sont pas forcément symétriques non plus, dans le doute, on peut mettre une goutte d'insecticide dessus ...

----------


## borneo

Vérifie  ::

----------


## Chensy&Co

> Les tétons ne sont pas forcément symétriques non plus, dans le doute, on peut mettre une goutte d'insecticide dessus ...


Oui, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ne sont pas symétriques. 

Merci pour vos réponses  :Smile:

----------


## mofo

tu peux mettre aussi avec du coton de l'huile à la base, si c'est un tique il doit tomber, j'avais essayer (avec un vrai tique) et ça avait fonctionné. surveilles s'il grossit comme tu dis, si dans 2 jours il a toujours la même taille c'est que s'en est pas  :Smile:

----------


## beapat

je dirai bien grain de beauté

----------


## Lulucilia

Pour moi c'est un grain de beauté, le mien à le même, il en a deux dans cette zone là. Je prendrais une photo demain. Mais surveille quant même que ça ne grossise pas, sinon ça peut être un mélanome. (mais te mets pas non plus la pression!).

----------


## Chensy&Co

Oui, c'est possible aussi que cela soit autre chose qu'une tique ou qu'un téton. 

Je vais surveiller

----------


## lili2000

Pour infos, seules les tiques femelles grossissent, les mâle restent à la même taille ! Cela ne les empêchent pas de pouvoir transmettre aussi des maladies  ::

----------


## Chensy&Co

Ok mais je ne crois pas avoir vu de pattes. On a essayé avec une pince à tiques et il a très vivement réagi donc la réponse était immédiate : cela n'en est pas ! Il ne dit trop rien lorsque l'on enlève une tique avec la pince d'habitude. Mais, nous n'avons pas essayé sur celui en question. A voir.

----------


## Chensy&Co

Toujours pas vu de pattes mais par contre, il me semble qu'il y a symétrie d'au moins quatre sur six.

----------

